# Newbie Cruncher Tries Ryzen Build



## blindfitter (Feb 7, 2018)

Well I took the plunge, Ryzen is here.

Having looked at the team members with Ryzens mainly @infrared  and @Norton  advice,(thanks by the way). I spent a couple days comparing prices, eBay was more expensive for used Ryzen than retailers, and the 1700 was the same price as the 1700x without a wraith cooler, didn’t need  a cooler already have H100i redundant , 
sorted. Ryzen 1700X ordered
cheapest B350 was the Asus Prime B350-K, Sorted and ordered.



So for a touch over £300 or $400 its a reality,  the remaining gear was already lying here.

Dimsatech Hard Bench table.
Corsair HX850 watt Power Supply
Corsair H100i water AIO
HyperX Fury DDR4 2 x 4GB
Gigabyte 750ti
Plextor M.2 120Gb with Linux Mint

Here we Have it 



First Setup tried many positions for rad/ cpu and ended up with this


















Yes I do know it needs tiding up, but we have a contest to get ready for..

Loaded Linux to M.2 took a while but it got there, 

Downloaded boinc, and took ages to get it and manager to work, _*somebody please tell me the ideal and probably the correct way to apply Boinc, Manager*_

Now  running manger and producing work, time to check 'Pserver Dosn't show much" I fully understand @infrared question on temps now so after a while of trying to find find out whats going on temps load etc

into bios, its only 1 update behind  do that later, change cpu Auto to 36 and memory set to 2666, boot ok.

after I shut down and add win10 on hd.
 reconfiguring itself, loading Boinc, easy. download install Cpu, Gpuz and HwMonitor we can see whats happening






Its now complete around 24hours of work, 

This is a Team Crunching Machine built for the up and coming team challenge please advise how to get this to optimum performance Linux preferred, team viewer access available.

Hope I have compiled with forum rules.


----------



## phill (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm loving the Ryzen build there David   Very pleased you got it up and running!!

As for Linux install with Boinc I just ran a script to install it so I'm unsure if that is the best way of setting it up, but its the way it worked   I'm unsure if there are particular versions to install or anything along that way to tweak to gain the best performance from it, so if the other members could help out that way, everyone could benefit and our scores/results could go up a little bit with everyone crunching   That's always a bonus 

So tempting to buy and build one..........  David......


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 10, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> please advise how to get this to optimum performance Linux preferred, team viewer access available.


Did you get this sorted?  Didn't see this thread until today.


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 12, 2018)

Still working at the optimum performance, @thebluebumblebee  its very stranger to me at the moment, that overclocking the cpu only increases temperature and current used? has very little impact on increased points per day?
Still to be fully proved by me!

This will take days/weeks, not at all like bench marking where results  are instant to change, 

I will follow up with my testing with this AMD Combo, as its already proved its the way to go for a crunching machine.

I would be very interested in the theory of $/£ per Point per Day, as to the home Cruncher is the major cost, Like those that use Employers to pay for running there machines its not part of the equation.

I'm rambling again, thanks for the interest


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

@blindfitter hey nice build, just saw this now finally. Did everything go OK on the install?

I'm going to be building a Ryzen rig soon and wanted to do an install on an m.2 as well. And props to you for doing Linux!  I wouldn't know where to begin especially on a new platform.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> please advise how to get this to optimum performance



Send it to me ill have it running juuuussssttt right.


----------



## blindfitter (Mar 21, 2018)

@manofthem and @jboydgolfer l have been following your progress on the Ryzen path, as you where going with 370 chipset board l declined as have no experience. I went with the cheaper 350 chipset motherboard as this build was to be solely chruncher based. 

Firstly, updated the bios, second loaded windows 10 with the view to overclock and check temperatures etc. Then loaded boinc and let it chrunch, not that impressed with results at 3900mhz stock volts, it was suggested I try Linux. This totally new to me, I opted to go with Linux mate, but mint is probably as good. Just download and load it on usb and run it,  it really is that easy.

I will try and right up a how to load Linux and bionic step by step tomorrow if you require, please let me know. The current setup is 3400mhz undervolted runs 24/7 with water cooler 3 fans plus a750tigpu giving a 21Kppd+
Drawing no more than 140watts.

Any queries on your builds and I will lend a hand. Just ask


----------



## jboydgolfer (Mar 21, 2018)

blindfitter said:


> l have been following your progress on the Ryzen path,



i was only offering advice, i went z370, intel myself  , but @manofthem bought a Taichi iirc...a Fancy expensive board


----------



## manofthem (Mar 21, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> i was only offering advice, i went z370, intel myself  , but @manofthem bought a Taichi iirc...a Fancy expensive board



You guys talked me into it  



blindfitter said:


> @manofthem and @jboydgolfer l have been following your progress on the Ryzen path, as you where going with 370 chipset board l declined as have no experience. I went with the cheaper 350 chipset motherboard as this build was to be solely chruncher based.
> 
> Firstly, updated the bios, second loaded windows 10 with the view to overclock and check temperatures etc. Then loaded boinc and let it chrunch, not that impressed with results at 3900mhz stock volts, it was suggested I try Linux. This totally new to me, I opted to go with Linux mate, but mint is probably as good. Just download and load it on usb and run it,  it really is that easy.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a good progress to me and that's some impressive ppd!  

I'm glad others have the experience that I can tap into and hopefully have a smooth (somewhat) experience.  I have a 1600x sitting here waiting so my ppd will be a bit less, but I'm still excited as it'll be a welcomed boost form my current i7s

Thanks for sharing your experience and thoughts


----------

